# Purchased My First Muhle Glashutte Today. Already Want Another. Any Marinus GMTs Here? Unreal Day.



## chuckaroo

I'm difficult to please. Maybe it's because I'm a scorpio. Maybe it's because I have cocktail of italian and other blood that is volatile in my particular combination...

I'm almost always disappointed with a customer service and / or especially a "sales" event. 99% of the time I hate it. I know more about the product i'm buying than the person selling it because I've been up until 1AM for a month straight learning everything about it and its competitors before reaching the decision to pursue it...

Man, sounds like I might just be a dick...maybe it's the Saisons that i've been drinking tonight typing...I'm a good dude.

Anyway - I was prepared for another miserable purchase experience, especially when I called the specialty watch store in question to be sure they were open and learned they were by appointment only on that day...no instant gratification?...I dislike.

I made the appointment..........I AM GLAD I DID. I spent over 2 hours 1 on 1 handling some of the coolest watches from smaller, interesting brands...never rushed...never annoyed by anything but my indecision. The store was so unique...each display case decorated with model cars, airplanes, pictures of the makers, propellors - all encased within beautiful wooden display cases or interesting stacked glass. Never once did the owner say anything that wasn't either accurate and relevant to the item being discussed or not interesting...he was a cool guy.

If you're within several hundred miles of Philadelphia, PA - go to Martin Pulli's shop in Manayunk...the place is really freakin' cool and he turned out to be a unique guy who was fun to talk to - about watches, about cars, about history...good dude.

So after laying out several watches on the display case and standing over them for over an hour (Muhle, Ball, Habring2, etc.)...the Muhle Glashutte 29er Chronograph black dial on leather strap just talked to me. I had to have it...and while I was at it a couple of Hirsch straps as well - a black with red stitching that matches the red chrono hand and a really great honey/gold/orange brown strap that changes the personality of the watch entirely.

I'm new to the whole watch game but after months and months of nearly obsessive research I've really gained an appreciation for the smaller, family, boutique (whatever you want to call them) brands that either have a cool history, a unique point of view, a well known maker or some combination of all of those...Muhle Glashutte fits the bill here.

Of course the challenge for me was selecting what should come first...the first real watch...a diver? A dress? A sporty chrono? A daily wearable versatile chrono with unique dress and casual appeal that screams quality and makes me smile?...yeah, I went with the last one first.

Very happy.

Of course, since I've committed my evenings almost exclusively to watch research after the wife and (awesome) kid are asleep, I believe I've acquired a bit of an addiction...

I'm already on to searching for the next one. For some reason, my desire to have a more rugged, divey, rubber strapped workhorse with some interest is piqued and seems to be a worthwhile and fun companion to my new chronograph friend.

I just noticed pics of the Muhle Glashutte Marinus GMT...on rubber strap...it looks good...really good...I really dig the red details that it adorns that it's brother the non-GMT version does not.

If you can't tell by now, I'm an input guy...like Johnny 5 in Short Circuit...I need it. Input! I have a problem...I haven't found much input by way of an actually well written review or a youtube video that is more than a spinning turntable in what I imagine to be the upstairs apartment above a watch store / nail salon / falafel joint.

Does anyone have any experience with this piece? Any pics or links to a good review or video?

If you've made it this far through this entry, you my friend are a patient and equally addicted human being. If you end up being able to share an interesting tidbit about the Marinus...Johnny 5 will forever be grateful for your input.

Thanks / Sorry / You're Welcome.

Chuck

PS - I know this post is a huge wiener tease without pictures...I'll post some pics of my new MG 29er Chrono tomorrow.


----------



## ajbutler13

Congrats, man. We have a lot in common: I'm a scorpio, my wife's from Philly, and I just received my first Muhle today, too (M29 Classic). Now if I could only figure out how to size the bracelet...

Since you didn't post any pics, I won't either. 

Congrats again and enjoy the watch.


----------



## chuckaroo

Wow my cell phone camera blows. Don't recommend trying to be cool by getting an android. Fail.

Here's my new 29er! Imagine if my brand new HTC had more than 1 megapixel.

Put the brown Hirsch on it straight away. The stock black and black with red stitching Hirsch lie in wait.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice on the Hirsch strap. Gives the dial good depth.


----------



## Horoticus

Great story...always love to hear about good watch destinations. Must check out MP when I'm in the Philly area.

Congrats on your Muhle. I love my SAR, which you need to check out next. And yes, given that I made it through your post I AM equally addicted, and welcome to the rabbit hole! :-!


----------



## SteamJ

Congrats and great story. I fell in love with MG recently and I went over to Timeless Luxury Watches on Saturday and picked up a Marinus GMT. Amazing watch that I've worn every day so far.


----------



## chuckaroo

That's the best picture of the Marinus GMT that I've been able to find...not a lot of wrist shots or high res photos of this watch it seems. Thanks for posting.

I e-mailed my guy in Philly about an hour ago and he said he has this exact watch (on bracelet) in his store...I'll have to stop in and say hello to it.

I'm a little hesitant to go so heavy on the Muhle in my young collection but their watches are just so solid and really suit my eye aesthetically so it's definitely not a bad thing to be the Muhle guy...

Other contenders vying for the position of tool/dive/weekend watch in my collection besides the Marinus GMT are a handful of Sinns (EZM 3 & 13, U1 SDR & 757), or a Stowa Seatime Prodiver.

Man, I really have a thing for German watches now.

I think my goal German watch collection looks something like:

Casual / Dress Versatility: Muhle 29er Chrono (above)
Tool/Dive/Weekender: 3 sentences above
Dress: Stowa Marine Original (Roman Numerals) or Antea KS 41 or a Nomo Metro
Random - Maybe a Stowa Flieger B

This list will probably change by the time I press the "submit reply" button.

There I go being captain over share again.



SteamJ said:


> Congrats and great story. I fell in love with MG recently and I went over to Timeless Luxury Watches on Saturday and picked up a Marinus GMT. Amazing watch that I've worn every day so far.
> 
> View attachment 1627541


----------



## Fatz028

Tell MP Fatz says Hi. I buy all my watches there. He is a great guy and his shop is amazing. He has a Myrski S.U.F on hold for me. Can't wait to pick it up. I also have a Hirsch Visacount blue Alligator strap ordered and can't wait to get that also. I wish I had millions of dollars cause I would buy every watch he has. Maybe I will see you there sometime.


----------



## SteamJ

chuckaroo said:


> That's the best picture of the Marinus GMT that I've been able to find...not a lot of wrist shots or high res photos of this watch it seems. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I e-mailed my guy in Philly about an hour ago and he said he has this exact watch (on bracelet) in his store...I'll have to stop in and say hello to it.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to go so heavy on the Muhle in my young collection but their watches are just so solid and really suit my eye aesthetically so it's definitely not a bad thing to be the Muhle guy...
> 
> Other contenders vying for the position of tool/dive/weekend watch in my collection besides the Marinus GMT are a handful of Sinns (EZM 3 & 13, U1 SDR & 757), or a Stowa Seatime Prodiver.
> 
> Man, I really have a thing for German watches now.
> 
> I think my goal German watch collection looks something like:
> 
> Casual / Dress Versatility: Muhle 29er Chrono (above)
> Tool/Dive/Weekender: 3 sentences above
> Dress: Stowa Marine Original (Roman Numerals) or Antea KS 41 or a Nomo Metro
> Random - Maybe a Stowa Flieger B
> 
> This list will probably change by the time I press the "submit reply" button.
> 
> There I go being captain over share again.


Sinn made me love German watches. I had an EZM3 until last week that I bought new recently. It's an incredible watch and well worth the money. It was just a little too small for my taste at 40mm so I flipped it. I have a Sinn 142 D1 and I really want a U1 as well. I handed a U2 when I was getting the MG (someone had traded it into the store) and I was very impressed.


----------



## mark1958

Seebatillion Love mine!


----------



## SteamJ

mark1958 said:


> Seebatillion Love mine!


I love the Seebataillon and I was seriously considering it but I had to have a bracelet and they don't make one for it unfortunately. I'll have to consider one at some point though. With the finish on the Marinus GMT bracelet it might actually work on the Seebataillon as well.


----------

